# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άννα Μαρία [Anna Maria]

## Thanasis89

Το Άννα - Μαρία είναι ένα υπο ναυπήγηση αμφίπλωρο για τον Ωρωπό.

----------


## akadimaikos

το αννα μαρια ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας? ποτε υπολογιζεις να ειναι στο νερο....thanks

----------


## Thanasis89

Το ¶ννα - Μάρια ανήκει στον ίδιο πλοιοκτήτη με τον Αίολο ! Φίλε μου απ' ότι μου έχουν πει θα πέσει γύρω στον Μάιο. Εγώ υπολογίζω τέλη Ιουνίου και λίγο λέω. Θα δούμε όμως.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ποιό καρνάγιο το φτιάχνουν?

----------


## Thanasis89

Παναγιωτάκης... Νομίζω σ' αυτά που ναυπηγήθηκε το Πρωτοπόρος ΙΙΙ. Ελπίζω να θυμάμαι καλά !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καμία σχέση του Παναγιωτάκη που ειναι Σαλαμηνα με αυτο του Πρωτοπόρου

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρόκειται για το νέο αμφίπλωρο που ναυπηγείται για να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Ωρωπού - Ερετρίας από την εταιρεία που φέρει υπό την πλοιοκησία της τον Αίολο και το Θεολόγος Ελένη.

----------


## Apostolos

Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ένα απο τα δύο

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ένα απο τα δύο


Το Αννα-Μαρια ειναι αδερφακι του Αιολου,απ'οτι φαινεται στη φωτο το πρωτο αμφιπλωρο μοιαζει σχεδιαστικα με τον Αιολο,αρα μπορει να ειναι αυτο...

----------


## mastropanagos

Μου αρεσει παντως που αναβαθμιζεται με καινουργια αμφιπλωρα η γραμμη,αλλα μετα το περας του καινουργιου δρομου ισως η κινηση πεσει στη γραμμη....

----------


## Στέφανος

> Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ένα απο τα δύο


το πρώτο στο πλάνο είναι το Γεώργιος [Σαλαμίνα] το πίσω είναι το Πρωτοπόρος IV 

σόρυ που το έγραψα σε 2 διαφορετικά πόστ.....

----------


## JIMMARG75

Θανάση έχεις κανένα νέο για το ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ?Καμία νέα φώτο?

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη δεν είναι δικιά μου η φωτογραφία είναι του Λεό και την δανείστηκα για να βοηθήσω την απορία σου. Το ότι βρίσκομαι στην Κρήτη δεν με βοήθησε να πάω να το φωτογραφήσω ! Στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί θα το δεις από ψηλά. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι αυτό καθώς το είχα δει και στα σχέδια αλλά και περνώντας με το Θεολόγος Ελένη έξω από το Πέραμα. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα !  :Smile:  

P1170437.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Δημήτρη δεν είναι δικιά μου η φωτογραφία είναι του Λεό και την δανείστηκα για να βοηθήσω την απορία σου. Το ότι βρίσκομαι στην Κρήτη δεν με βοήθησε να πάω να το φωτογραφήσω ! Στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί θα το δεις από ψηλά. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι αυτό καθώς το είχα δει και στα σχέδια αλλά και περνώντας με το Θεολόγος Ελένη έξω από το Πέραμα. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα !  
> 
> P1170437.JPG


Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!! :Wink:

----------


## PIANOMAN

ΤΟ πλοιο που εχεις στο πλαισιο φιλε ειναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα και πρωιν ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 1

----------


## Thanasis89

> ΤΟ πλοιο που εχεις στο πλαισιο φιλε ειναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα και πρωιν ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 1


Φίλε δίπλα ακριβώς είναι σε εξέλιξη η ναυπήγηση μιας νέας αμφίλωρης παντόφλας (η οποία δεν είναι ευδιάκριτη). Και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πιο είναι αυτό δίπλα...  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

θανο λογικα εννοεις την παρακατω αμφιπλωρη

P5101925.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> θανο λογικα εννοεις την παρακατω αμφιπλωρη
> 
> P5101925.jpg


Φίλε sylver μήπως είναι εύκολο να βγάλεις και το άλλο αμφίδρομο?

----------


## sylver23

Επειδη δεν ειμαι πολυ σχετικος με αυτα απλα ετυχε και ειδα την φωτο του λεο και καταλαβα πιο λετε δες εδω στο ποστ μου 119 που εχω φωτογραφια τα 3 αμφιπλωρα που ειναι στο περαμα.Λογικα εννοεις αυτο που ειναι ασπρο στο ποστ  119.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη αυτό είναι το ¶ννα - Μαρία...  :Wink:  Έχει και τα χαρακτηριστικά πατάρια όπως μου έλεγε και ο καπετάνιος (καθώς το υπόγειο δεν βολεύει πίστεψέ με - δεν θέλω να ξαναζήσω αυτό το καυσαέριο).  :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Δημήτρη αυτό είναι το ¶ννα - Μαρία...  Έχει και τα χαρακτηριστικά πατάρια όπως μου έλεγε και ο καπετάνιος (καθώς το υπόγειο δεν βολεύει πίστεψέ με - δεν θέλω να ξαναζήσω αυτό το καυσαέριο).


Το 2ο που έχει βγάλει ο sylver πρέπει να είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για το Πέραμα.Και το άλλο μάλλον είναι για εξωτερικό, για μια ξένη έταιρεια!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σωστός !  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Το 2ο που έχει βγάλει ο sylver πρέπει να είναι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ για το Πέραμα.Και το άλλο μάλλον είναι για εξωτερικό, για μια ξένη έταιρεια!


 τελικά είναι το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Θανάσηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη κανένα νό είχαμε?

----------


## Thanasis89

Νέκρα Δημήτρη ! Το μόνο νέο είναι ότι θα έχουμε καινούριο κομμάτι !  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Ναι κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ναι κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου!


Μήπως όμως ξέρεις προς τα που θα πάει αυτό μιας και πλέον μιλάμε για ένα είδος "μπαλαντέρ". Όλες οι γραμμές έχουν από δυο καράβια. Η τρίτη ποια θα είναι ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Μήπως όμως ξέρεις προς τα που θα πάει αυτό μιας και πλέον μιλάμε για ένα είδος "μπαλαντέρ". Όλες οι γραμμές έχουν από δυο καράβια. Η τρίτη ποια θα είναι ;


 Μάλλον για εδώ.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Θανάση τι έγιναν εκείνες  οι φώτο? Ακόμα?

----------


## Leo

Πολλές δεν έχω, όμως μιά της 4/7/09, ελπίζω να σε ευχαριστήσει  :Very Happy: 

P1190387.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Πολλές δεν έχω, όμως μιά της 4/7/09, ελπίζω να σε ευχαριστήσει 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48236


 Θέλει δουλειά ακόμα, έτσι?

----------


## csa73

ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## Thanasis89

Επειδή χάθηκα και φείλω μία φωτογραφία στον Δημήτρη... Ορίστε μία μερικές μέρες μετά του καπετάνιου... 

DSC02136.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Επειδή χάθηκα και φείλω μία φωτογραφία στον Δημήτρη... Ορίστε μία μερικές μέρες μετά του καπετάνιου... 
> 
> DSC02136.JPG


 Θανάση είσαι άρχοντας!

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον φίλο μου τον Δημήτρη από την Αιδηψό...  Εξέλιξη του ¶ννα - Μαρία... 
 :Wink: 

DSC03454.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Στον φίλο μου τον Δημήτρη από την Αιδηψό... Εξέλιξη του ¶ννα - Μαρία... 
> 
> 
> DSC03454.JPG


 Πολύ ωραίο γίνεται.Έτσι Θανάση?

----------


## Thanasis89

Κουκλάκι... Κουκλάκι ! Και πιο χρηστικό ! Θα φορτώνει αέρα !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Κουκλάκι... Κουκλάκι ! Και πιο χρηστικό ! Θα φορτώνει αέρα !  :Wink: 

Ορίστε ακόμα μία... 
Στον καπτα-Βασίλη και στους πλοιοκτήτες ! 

DSC03456.JPG

----------


## Leo

Θανάση, την σκάλα δεν την ανέβηκες?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Την Ανέβηκα ! Δεν άντεξα !  :Very Happy:  Απλά νομίζω πως δεν είναι σωστό...  :Surprised: ops: Αν θέλετε να δείτε τις μοιράζομαι...

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Την Ανέβηκα ! Δεν άντεξα !  Απλά νομίζω πως δεν είναι σωστό... ops: Αν θέλετε να δείτε τις μοιράζομαι...


 Θέλουμε,θέλουμε!

----------


## Thanasis89

Για τον Δημήτρη και τον Λεο ! Η αλήθεια είναι πως γίνεται ένας χαμός αλλά είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό... Και θυμηθείτε το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει...  :Wink: 

DSC03463.JPG

----------


## noulos

Ωραιότατη φαίνεται!!!
Θανάση φαντάζομαι ότι σου πριοκαλεί "περίεργα" συναισθήματα αφού θα αντικαταστήσει την αδυναμία σου!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι μπορώ να κάνω ;  :Sad:  Μου αρκεί ότι δεν θα χαθεί ! Πάντως κι αυτό πιστεύω να το αγαπήσω... Αλλά το Θεολόγος αναντικαστάστο...  :Smile:

----------


## noulos

Κανένα νέο για την κυρία;;;  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

Το μόνο που μπορώ να προσθέσω είναι μία πρόσφατη φώτο  απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα...

PB028947.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

*Μια είδηση της τελευταίας στιγμής θέλει το αμφίπλωρο να έρχεται σε επαφή με το νερό, με αρκετά μεγάλη σιγουριά το Σάββατο.* 
¶γνωστη η ώρα. Θα παρακαλέσω όποιο παιδί είναι εκεί κοντά και έχει το χρόνο να το απαθανατίσει μιας και δεν έχουμε δει κάτι παρόμοιο μέχρι στιγμής εκτός από την καθέλκυση του Αποστόλης Τ. Δυστυχώς εγώ λόγω της απουσίας μου στην Κρήτη δεν θα καταφέρω να το δω !  :Sad: 

Πρώτα ο Θεός λοιπόν ανανεώνουμε για το Σάββατο.  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Θα προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε εκει!

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς δεν ειμασταν στην καθέλκυση αλλα λίγο μετα...
anna maria1.jpg
anna maria2.jpg
Καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο, καλα κέρδη!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Απόστολε, και μόνο για τον κόπο του να ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες... Να 'σαι καλά !
Όσο για το καράβι ! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλές Θάλασσες να έχει... Καλορίζικο !

----------


## fantasia

ΦΙΛΕ ΘΑΝΑΣΗ...
ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΝΑ- ΜΑΡΙΑ;;
ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ...ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ! :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου... Και γιατί να μην το θεωρείς όμορφο αυτό το αμφίπλωρο ; Ποιο κατά την γνώμη σου θεωρείς όμορφο ; 
Είναι μια διαφορετική - ξεχωριστή παρουσία... Μακριά από το κατεστημένο της τετραγωνοποίησης - κουτοποίησης φαίνεται και εμπνέει τον χαρακτήρα του ασφαλούς πλοίου. Κρατώντας συνάμα όλα εκείνα τα στοιχεία που αγαπά ο επιβάτης. Ανοικτούς χώρους... Τα πάντα θα φανούν στην γραμμή... Και αυτή τη στιγμή εκτός απο ωραίο το θεωρώ και απόλυτα λειτουργικό.

----------


## fantasia

Αρχικά πιστεύω ότι το Αίολος που ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρεία είναι καλύτερο από το καινούργιο τους απόκτημα! Από τη φωτογραφία που μας έχεις παραθέσει βλέπω μια τσαλακώμενη πλώρη και κανένα ναυτικό στυλ! Αν μπεις  μέσα και το περπατήσεις αμέσως θα καταλάβεις ότι όλοι του οι χώροι είναι στριμωγμένοι και αμφιβάλλω αν θα ανέβουν αυτοκίνητα σε αυτές τις ράμπες!Μου αρέσουν όμως οι χρωματισμοί στο μπαρ.
Δεν ξέρω τους πλοιοκτήτες και καλόταξιδο να είναι αλλά σαν τους ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙV( που θα είναι έτοιμο σύντομα)  νομίζω ότι κανένα άλλο δεν συγκρίνεται......... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλο όμως ειναι όταν έχουμε συμπάθειες για κάτι να μην μηδενίζουμε τους άλλους! Ο καθένας αγαπά αυτό που του μιλάει στην καρδιά με διάφορους τρόπους. Προσωπικά πιστεύω πώς τα τύπου Αίολος και Πρωτοπόρος είναι άσχημα ενώ τα νεότερα (Αννα Μαρία & νέοι Πρωτοπόροι) ειναι πολύ ομορφότερα.

----------


## Leo

Καλοτάξιδο και καλότυχο να είναι. Οπτικά δεν με τρελαίνει, ενώ είμαι λάτρης αυτών των σύγχρονων, αλλά και παλαιότερων πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου. Δεν θα το συγκρίνω όμως, αν δεν το ταξιδέψω.

----------


## Thanasis89

O Leo τα είπε όλα για μένα ! *"Δεν θα το συγκρίνω αν δεν το ταξιδέψω..."*

Αλλά μιας και ερωτήθηκα για το τι πραγματικά μου αρέσει, απάντησα. Για τις θετικές πλευρές του, οι όποιες αρνητικές επί το πρακτέω...  :Very Happy:  
Μακάρι όλα να είναι καλότυχα ! Τίποτ' άλλο !

----------


## CORFU

εγω νομιζω οτι για την γραμμη που θα παει ειναι καλο,και εν καιρο θα δουμε.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Είναι κάτι διαφορετικό και πάρα πολύ όμορφο.Καμία σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα.Δεν είναι ''κουτί'' με προπέλες!!!Το μέγεθος του είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτές τις γραμμές.Από ταχύτητα μάλλον θα πλησιάζει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ,οπότε θα είναι και γρήγορο.Όσο για τις ράμπες που ανέφερε ο φίλος πιό πάνω,έχουν πλάτος 2,7m.Νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετό!!!

----------


## JIMMARG75

Και 2 φώτο από το πλοίο.

IMAG0074.jpg

IMAG0075.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Έγραψες Δημήτρη ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:  Πωπω μια χαρά είναι !

----------


## CORFU

συγνωμη βρε παιδια αλλα για ποση ωρα ταξιδι θα κανει το βαπορι??

----------


## Thanasis89

20 λεπτά και λιγότερο...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα στην παρέα. είμαι καινούργιος αλλά με πολλές φωτο από νέες κατασκευές. Αυτή είναι μία απο τις τελευταίες μου φωτο του ¶ννα- μαρία. Εχθές το είδα στο μώλο του Περάματος και μάλλον φόρτωνε πετρέλαια. Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα για το που βρίσκετε;

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 25 24-11-2009.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες στην μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα.... Θα μάθουμε που βρίσκεται  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Tο νέο αμφίπλωρο της γραμμής ''¶ννα Μαρία'' έφτασε στο λιμάνι του Ωρωπού προχθές.Σήμερα πρέπει να ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια.

Το ''¶ρης ΙΙ'' πουλήθηκε και αναμένεται να αποχωρήσει από την γραμμή σε λίγες μέρες,ο προορισμός του άγνωστος.*

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Ωρωπό πλέον... Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλότυχο ! Σαν πλοίο είναι περίπου το ίδιο με τον Αίολο ! Χωράει 130 περίπου αυτοκίνητα, έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 15 κόμβους και χωράει 600 επιβάτες. Στο ταξίδεμα του έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του αμφίπλωρου, απουσιάζοντας σε μεγάλο βαθμό το κυριότερο μειονέκτημα αυτών των πλοίων (έντονο "μπότζι"), καθ' ότι είναι χαμηλότερο σε ύψος, μεγαλύτερο σε βύθισμα και πλάτος. 
Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω και δύο σημερινές φωτογραφίες... Ιδανικό πλοίο για τον Ωρωπό το σχόλιο μου ! 
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι για τον Τάσο, τον Λεο, τον Ben Bruce, τον Γιάννη και τον Μανώλη (vinman) ! Δεν ξεχνώ όμως και τον Καπτα Βασίλη ! 

DSC03765.jpg

DSC03753.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Στον Ωρωπό πλέον... Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλότυχο ! Σαν πλοίο είναι περίπου το ίδιο με τον Αίολο ! Χωράει 130 περίπου αυτοκίνητα, έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 15 κόμβους και χωράει 600 επιβάτες. Στο ταξίδεμα του έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του αμφίπλωρου, απουσιάζοντας σε μεγάλο βαθμό το κυριότερο μειονέκτημα αυτών των πλοίων (έντονο "μπότζι"), καθ' ότι είναι χαμηλότερο σε ύψος, μεγαλύτερο σε βύθισμα και πλάτος. 
> Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω και δύο σημερινές φωτογραφίες... Ιδανικό πλοίο για τον Ωρωπό το σχόλιο μου ! 
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι για τον Τάσο, τον Λεο, τον Ben Bruce, τον Γιάννη και τον Μανώλη (vinman) ! Δεν ξεχνώ όμως και τον Καπτα Βασίλη ! 
> 
> DSC03765.jpg
> 
> DSC03753.jpg


Και έλεγα που είναι αυτό το παιδί! Τέλειο βαποράκι έτσι?

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη φοβερό ! Μια χαρά ! Το ευχαριστήθηκα ! Να και μία για σένα !  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

DSC03759.jpg

----------


## CORFU

KALOTAXSIDO kai apo mena

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!Το βαποράκι είναι πανέμορφο!!!
Σε λίγες μέρες πιστεύω να έχω και εγώ την χαρά να το δω από κοντά, αφού θα επισκεφτώ την Ερέτρια για ένα καφέ....
*

----------


## panagiotis78

Φαίνεται γερή και προσεγμένη κατασκευή, αλλά τα αμφίπλωρα ποτέ δεν μου άρεσαν :Razz:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Δημήτρη φοβερό ! Μια χαρά ! Το ευχαριστήθηκα ! Να και μία για σένα !  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70633


 Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## noulos

Θανάση πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου όπως και το βαπόρι. Σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω και εγώ την ευκαιρία να το δω από κοντά!

Καλοτάξιδο!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θαναση μου να'σαι καλα για τις αφιερωσεις,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ.Καλοταξιδο να'ναι το βαπορακι,για εμενα ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα αμφιπλωρα που εχω δει.....

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ννα - Μαρία και αυτό κι εγώ εν πλώ... Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους  Δημήτρη, Τάσο, Βαγγέλη (Corfu), noulos, xara, Παντελή και φυσικά στον καλό μου φίλο τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos).

DSC03769.jpg

----------


## xara

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
 :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> ¶ννα - Μαρία και αυτό κι εγώ εν πλώ... Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους Δημήτρη, Τάσο, Βαγγέλη (Corfu), noulos, xara, Παντελή και φυσικά στον καλό μου φίλο τον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos).
> 
> DSC03769.jpg


 Πάντως Θανάση το φέρρυ αυτό είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό από πλευράς εμφάνισης και φυσικά πανέμορφο για αμφίπλωρο! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστω Thanasis89 και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλη την παρέα

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 01 29-01-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 02 29-01-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Θαναση μπραβο για την φωτο :Wink:  αλλα με το καιρο νομιζω οτι εκει που εβγαλαν τιs εξατμισειs θα καταλαβουν το λαθοs τουs.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε όλα τα αμφίπλωρα και γενικά τα Ανοιχτού τύπου εκεί τις έβαζαν και εκεί τις βάζουν. Βέβαια τώρα τελευταία τείνει να αλλάξει αυτό αφού τοποθετούν πλέον τζιμινιέρες. Πρόσεξε, Βαγγέλη, όλα τα αμφίπλωρα και θα καταλάβεις αυτό που λέω...  :Wink:  

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως !

----------


## CORFU

εγω καταλαβαινω τι μου λεs, αλλα νομιζω οτι η πατεντα του Ανω Χωρα εδινε λυσειs και δεν λερωνη το πλοιο

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά αυτό, στο ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ, ήταν το κάτι ξεχωριστό ! Το αναφέρω κιόλας ! Ήταν πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα ! Απλά καταλαβαίνω και του υπόλοιπους μιας και είναι λίγο περιορισμένος ο χώρος κλπ...  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Ίσως το ομορφότερο αμφίδρομο που έχει κατασκευαστεί μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## pantelis2009

ο καθ' ένας έχει τις αποψεις του φίλε JIMMARG75

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' εκείνο που θα συμφωνήσουμε, όλοι πιστεύω, είναι το ό,τι είναι πρωτότυπο... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Δημήτρη για τις φωτογραφίες σου !

----------


## JIMMARG75

> ο καθ' ένας έχει τις αποψεις του φίλε JIMMARG75


Φυσικά!Αυτή είναι η δική μου οπτική γωνία!!! :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

να συμφωνησω και εγω οτι καθε πλοιο εχει την δικη του αιγλη και ομορφια και σε λιγεs μερεs θα ανεβασει καποιοs φωτο απο νεο πλοιο και θα πουμε οτι ειναι ομορφο απο εκεινο απο το αλλο..........

----------


## Apostolos

Βάλαμε για όλα τα άλλα μα την Αννα Μαρία την ξεχάσαμε...
Σήμερα στον Ωρωπό...

anna maria.jpg

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο Αποστολε πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόστολε ένα γεια δεν είπες !  :Very Happy: 
Στην περατζάδα πρύμα αριστερά, ο πρώτος !  :Wink: 

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ! Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Apostolos

Βλέπω καλα???

DSC_4266.JPG

----------


## Leo

Κατάσκοποι  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Κοντά έπεσες... Το αδέρφι μου !  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι λέτε ; Πάμε να δούμε τι γίνεται στη καρδιά αυτού του ιδιαίτερου σκαριού ;

Λίγα λόγια για τους κινητήρες του : Πιστή η εταιρεία στους κινητήρες της ισπανικής Guascor καθώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια κινούν απροβλημάστιστα και κάτω από όλες τις συνθήκες τα καράβια της, δεν θα μπορούσε να μην τους επιλέξει και στο καινούριο της πλοίο. Έτσι λοιπόν έχουμε : δύο ζεύγη, που αποτελούνται από 8 κύλινδρους κινητήρες, ονομαστικής ιπποδύναμης 650 ίππων στις 1800 στροφές. Η κατανάλωση τους σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες αγγίζει τα 95 λίτρα την ώρα. 
Τα ελικοπηδάλια είναι VETH Thrusters.

Όλα τα παραπάνω χαρίζουν στο πλοίο εξαιρετικές επιδόσεις. Στα δοκιμαστικά άγγιξε την ταχύτητα των 15.3 knots. 

Κατ' εμέ, και με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις που διαθέτω, υπάρχει ιδανική σχέση πλοίου και μηχανών. Βέβαια όλα κρίνονται επι τω πρακτέω. 

Πάμε να τις δούμε λοιπόν...

DSC03756.jpg

DSC04152.jpg

DSC04155.jpg

Μία εκ των τριών γεννητριών η οποία του παρέχει σταθερά ρεύμα. Μάρκας Perkins - γνωστές για την αξιοπιστία τους. 

DSC04158.JPG

Υπάρχει συνέχεια ! Εν ευθέτω χρόνω όμως...  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο Θανο για το ωραιο φωτο-ρεπορταζ απο τα σπλαχνα του πλοιου

----------


## Thanasis89

Μου λείψανε ήδη ! ¶ννα - Μαρία...
Για τους Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Παντελή, Nissos Mykonos και Leo που του αρέσουν τόσο !

DSC04144.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Τhanasis89. Έχω καιρό να έλθω απο τα μέρη σου και δεν έχω να ανταποδώσω.

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή μου αρκεί που μας καλύπτεις σε ένα τόσο νευραλγικό τομέα, αυτόν τον ναυπηγήσεων ! Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η προσφορά σου ! Να είσαι καλά πάντως !

----------


## xara

Όμορφη κατασκευή, με πολυτελέστατο σαλόνι επιβατών, όμως...
...Πολύ στενές σκάλες, που στην αποβίβαση μπορεί να θεωρηθούν και επικίνδυνες.
Πολύ μεγάλα φινιστρίνια στα wc, τα οποία, ναι μεν μπορεί να φωτίζουν άπλετα με φυσικό φως τους χώρους, όμως δεν είναι ανάγκη σε ενα λιμάνι να βλέπουν απο τα άλλα πλοία, τους επισκέπτες των wc.

----------


## Thanasis89

Πρωτίστως οι σκάλες είναι έτσι για κάποιο λόγο. Προφανώς για να φορτώνει με άνεση το πλοίο και να μην σπάει τα αυτοκίνητά του ο κόσμος όταν ανεβαίνει τις ράμπες. Και αυτό το καταφέρνει όντας πλοίο κάτω από 500 κόρους. Σ' αυτές τις σκάλες σε μέρες αιχμής δεν είδα κάποιον, εγώ, να πέφτει κάτω. Τώρα όσο για τις τουαλέτες δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα καθώς από την φωτογραφία καταλαβαίνει κανείς το ακριβώς αντίθετο. 
¶ποψη μου αυτό βέβαια η οποία δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί επίθεση !

----------


## CORFU

αν ηταν μονο αυτο το πλοιο που εχει στενεs και επικινδυνεs σκαλεs και τα παραθυρα νομιζω οτι απο μεσα ανεση και απο εξω............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτή την φορά προσπάθησα για κάτι διαφορετικό και στα δύο πλοία... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα... Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Παντελή και κπτ Βασίλη !

DSC06476.JPG

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Αυτή την φορά προσπάθησα για κάτι διαφορετικό και στα δύο πλοία... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα... Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Παντελή και κπτ Βασίλη !
> 
> DSC06476.JPG


 Φοβερή φώτο Θανάση! Απ' όσα μου είπε ο καπταν Φάνης ταξιδεύει σαν συμβατικό στον καιρό.Δεν κουνάει καθόλου!

----------


## john85

Αν και δεν μου αρέσει το πλοίο η φωτό είναι καταπληκτική

----------


## Thanasis89

> Φοβερή φώτο Θανάση! Απ' όσα μου είπε ο καπταν Φάνης ταξιδεύει σαν συμβατικό στον καιρό.Δεν κουνάει καθόλου!


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη ! Καλά στα είπε ο καπτα Φάνης ! Είναι όντως πολύ σταθερό περιέργως για αμφίπλωρο. Τούτο το σχέδιο είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία... 
Σε χάσαμε ρε παιδί και λέω μας διαβάζει δεν μας διαβάζει...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αυτή την φορά προσπάθησα για κάτι διαφορετικό και στα δύο πλοία... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα... Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Παντελή και κπτ Βασίλη !
> 
> DSC06476.JPG


Υπέροχες φωτο Thanasis89. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αυτή την φορά προσπάθησα για κάτι διαφορετικό και στα δύο πλοία... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα... Στον Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Παντελή και κπτ Βασίλη !
> 
> DSC06476.JPG


*Φανταστική φωτογραφία Θάνο!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!*

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή ειδικά εσένα σου χρωστάω πολύ καλύτερες φωτογραφίες, γιατί με την ανταπόκρισή σου από τα ναυπηγεία κρατά εν ζωή το αγαπημένο μου χόμπι, έστω και από απόσταση ! Μην σταματίσεις να μας χαρίζεις τέτοιες εικόνες !

----------


## CORFU

μπραβο Θανο για την φωτο ομορφη και ρομαντικη.........

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο καπτα Νίκος στο καθήκον του... Σε μια γέφυρα πραγματικό γραφείο επιχείρησης ! Βέβαια δεν έχει κάτσει ακόμα να φωτογραφίσουμε στα χειριστήρια τον καπτα Βασίλη αλλά που θα πάει... 

DSC04148.jpg

Η φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εκείνους και σε όλους τους παντοφλολάγνους !  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Thanasis89 και τον pantelis2009...σήμερα..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84849

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84850

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες Μάνο!!! ¶ξιζε και με το παραπάνω και η σημερινή βόλτα!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για όλες τις φωτογραφίες Μάνο ! Όσο για την ποιότητα ; Δια χειρός vinman !  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για τους λάτρεις του αμφίπλωρου...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84907

----------


## Thanasis89

Εκτός από την ίδια την φωτογραφία η οποία είναι υπέροχη είναι και το πλοίο, που με κάνει να αγαπήσω αυτή την φωτογραφία ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Μάνο !

----------


## JIMMARG75

> *...άλλη μία για τους λάτρεις του αμφίπλωρου...!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84907


 Αυτό το αμφίδρομο είναι άπαιχτο.

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman, φανταστικές φωτο. Είμαι Σαντορίνη και η μόνη παντόφλα είναι το θρυλικό Νήσος Θηρασιά που επέστρεψε εχθές. Οταν αρχίσει δρομολόγεια θα το τραβήξω. :Razz:

----------


## JIMMARG75

Θανάση ή Παντελή θα ήθελα να ανεβάσετε κάποιες φώτο των σαλονιών και των 2 πλοίων της εταιρείας.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλιστα κύριε Δημήτρη... ! Δώσε στο λαό ψωμί...  :Very Happy: 
Στον Αίολο όμως θα σε απογοητεύσω... :-(

DSC04151.jpg

DSC04149.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Μάλιστα κύριε Δημήτρη... ! Δώσε στο λαό ψωμί... 
> Στον Αίολο όμως θα σε απογοητεύσω... :-(
> 
> DSC04151.jpg
> 
> DSC04149.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ Θανάση.Όταν βρείς ανεβάζεις και τις άλλες.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σήμερα στην Ερέτρια λίγο πριν την δύση του ηλίου...Στους Thanasis89, Vinman, pantelis2009, Trakman και την Φανούλα!*
P4186128.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία Γιάννη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## john85

Η σκόνη από την Ισλανδία έφτασε και στην Ελλάδα τελικά.Τέλεια φωτό

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Nissos Mykonos :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους ''παντοφλάδες'' Παντελή,Θανάση και Γιαννάκη!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85689

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω! Επίσης για τον Θανάση(Thanasis89)!Λίγο πριν κρυφτεί ο ήλιος πίσω από τα βουνά της Εύβοιας!*
P4186315.JPG

----------


## fantasia

Μπράβο.....πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία:lol:

----------


## Thanasis89

Το παρόν στον Ωρωπό σε μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα ! Στους φίλους  Leo, Μάνο (vinman), Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Βαγγέλη (Corfu) και Παντελή !

DSC04143.jpg

Γιάννη καταπληκτική φωτογραφία !

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ vinman. Υπέροχη Nissos Mykonos

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Προπέλα της...

DSC03460.jpg

----------


## john85

Θεικη και λάμπει

----------


## Thanasis89

Ολοκαίνουργια γαρ... Δεν είχε πέσει ακόμα στο νερό !  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

πολυ τροχισμα ρε παιδι μου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
πολυ ομορφεs φωτο Θαναση μπραβο

----------


## Thanasis89

Αναχώριση του πλοίου από Ερέτρια... 

005.jpg

Σε όλους τους φίλους και στον καπτα Βασίλη ! 
Και κάτι μου λέει πως θα είναι σχέδιο πλοίου που θα επιδιώξουν και άλλοι πλοιοκτήτες να ναυπηγήσουν...  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από την Ερέτρια στις 28-4..Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και για τον Καπτα Βασίλη..!*
*P4186322.JPG*
*Θανάση υπέροχη φωτογραφία!*

----------


## SpyrosSeh

Πολύ όμορφο καράβι και ωραίο σαλόνι. Έχω ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κλασσικό κροσάρισμα... !

DSC06950.jpg

Στον καπτά Γιάννη και στον καπτα Βασίλη !

----------


## Thanasis89

Ξέκλεψα λίγο χρόνο για σπάσω αυτή την ησυχία... Στους καλούς φίλους Leo, Trakman, Παντελή, Βαγγέλη (Corfu), Δημήτρη (jimmarg75), Tasos@@@, TSS Apollon, Appia_1978, john85 και σε όσους ξεχνώ που αγαπούν αυτά τα πλοία... 

DSC06941.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε θανάση γιατί έχει πέσει νέκρα :Wink: .

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το βαποράκι, αλλά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι; δεν σας φαίνεται οτι ο θόρυβος των μηχανών του είναι πολύ πιο έντονος από τα άλλα τις γραμμής; 
Προσωπικά είχα καιρό να ακούσο τόσο θορυβώδες καράβι...

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχεις δίκιο ¶ρη ! Μαζί με το Πρωτοπόρος Ι είναι από τα πιο θορυβώδη... Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως ότι και στα δύο οι μηχανές είναι κοντά στις εξαγωγές, δηλαδή η απόσταση από την έξοδο των καυσαερίων είναι μικρή. Αυτό έχει αποτέλεσμα να μην προλαβαίνουν να εκτονώνονται τα καυσαέρια εντός των εξατμίσεων και του σιγαστήρα και να βγαίνουν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα στο περιβάλλον. Ελπίζω να απάντησα στην απορία σου...  :Wink: 
Βέβαια παίζει και τον ρόλο του το ότι είναι, τουλάχιστον το ¶ννα-Μαρία, χαμηλό καράβι και το αυτί είναι πιο κοντά στην εξάτμιση. Αφενός στο Αίολος είσαι ψηλά και μακριά και αφετέρου στον Πρωτοπόρο IV είσαι ψηλά, μακριά και μέσα - κλειστός χώρος άρα σου ακούγεται πιο λίγο...

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Θανάση. Την μεγάλη εντύπωση μου την έκανε όταν πέρασε στα 100-200 μέτρα από το Αίολος (όπου βρισκόμουν εν πλω) και μου φάνηκε ότι ακουγόταν περισσότερο από οτι το Αίολος!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι όντως συμβαίνει ! Καθώς ο ήχος χτυπάει στις λαμαρίνες και ακούγεται διπλάσιος !  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Καημό το έχω ρε παιδιά:
Τόσους μήνες στην γραμμή και δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να το ταξιδέψω. Πάντα το χάνω στο τσακ και άντε να περιμένεις 1 ώρα!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Στο παρά τέταρτο από Ωρωπό και στο ακριβώς ο Αίολος, βοήθεια για να το ταξιδέψεις...
Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις έτσι και όχι μόνο...   :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> Στο παρά τέταρτο από Ωρωπό και στο ακριβώς ο Αίολος, βοήθεια για να το ταξιδέψεις...
> Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις έτσι και όχι μόνο...


Το ξέρω Θανάση αλλά όλο κάπου καθυστερώ και τελικά το χάνω στο τσακ. Ετσι έχω χορτάσει Αίολο. Δεν με χαλάει!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατάλαβα Γιάννη... Μα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ, δεν υπάρχει καράβι που να μην έχεις ταξιδέψει πως σου ξέφυγε το βαποράκι αυτό...

Στο εύχομαι πάντως, για να ακούσουμε την γνώμη σου...   :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σήμερα το πρωί την ώρα που έφτανε στον Ωρωπό...
Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον Thanasis89 και στους Tasos@@@, pantelis2009, john85 και noulos..*
P7113006.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη Γιαννη!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...επιφυλασομαι για την ωρα... :Wink:

----------


## john85

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη είναι πανέμορφο πλοίο.Το αδερφάκι του Αίολος 2 πότε καταφθάνει με το καλό?

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Nissos Mykonos. Να το δούμε και μία μέρα πρίν κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι. Χαρισμένη σε σένα τον Τάσο και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 20 20-11-2009.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιαννιώ Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ... Δυστυχώς ο Τάσος επιφυλάσσεται καθώς δεν μα έκατσε τις προάλλες και το πορθμείο της Ερέτριας, και νιώθω λίγο άσχημα γι' αυτό... Που θα μας πάει όμως...  :Wink: 

Παντελή δεν χρειάζεται να πω κάτι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αν θα μας κατσει λεει?Θα μας κατσει και θα πει κι'ενα τραγουδι!!Στο χερι του ειναι??? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Όχι δεν είναι... Και αρχές Αυγούστου σου έχω ένα ταξιδάκι μούρλια... Θα σου πω κατ' ιδίαν, να τους το κρατήσουμε για έκπληξη !  :Very Happy: 

DSC06952.jpg

Με τον καπτα Βασίλη στα χειριστήρια... Στον Τάσο, Δημήτρη, Παντελή, Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos), Γιάννη (john85) και Παναγιώτη...

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστώ Θανάση. Είδες στα Πλοία των ονείρων μας το post 404??? :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή...  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> *Σήμερα το πρωί την ώρα που έφτανε στον Ωρωπό...
> Αφιερωμένη φυσικά στον Thanasis89 και στους Tasos@@@, pantelis2009, john85 και noulos..*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97234


Ωραιότατη φωτο!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είπαμε είναι γρήγορο, αλλά όχι κι έτσι...  :Very Happy: 

Α - Β

From Κάρολος ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ είναι πολυ καλές...

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαταπληκτικές φωτο. Ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μας εχεις τρελανει φιλε Καρολε...τι να πουμε? :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα....

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα απο κινητο και νυχτα 15αυγουστος

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λίγο πριν την άφιξη, στο Ωρωπό! Για τους φίλους Thanasis89 και Pantelis2009!*
P7113013.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχη Γιάννη ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά καταπληκτική, σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## costaser

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ
Για το φίλο Θανάση 89 που του αρέσει το πλοίο.
IM000434.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα... Μου έλλειψαν τα μέρη μου και πολύ σύντομα σκοπεύω να τα ξαναθυμηθώ...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία στις 02/11/2010 σε ένα απο τα δρομολόγια του. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 34 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 35 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Το ¶ννα Μαρία στις 02/11/2010 σε ένα απο τα δρομολόγια του. 
> Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 34 02-11-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 35 02-11-2010.jpg


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε pantelis2009! Να ΄σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλοίο γνωστό, στιβαρό, γρήγορο, ωραίο, λαμπιρίζει μέσα στην Ανατολή του Ηλίου στην υπέροχη Ερέτρια.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider, Καρολος  και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 36 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 37 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία φορτώνει και ξεκινά για άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 38 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 39 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 40 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία σε άλλο ένα πήγαινε - έλα. Χαρισμένες σε όσους προανέφερα και GamemaniacGR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, xara, JIMMARG75.... :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 41 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 42 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 43 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι φωτο δικές μου, η λεζάντα δική σας :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider, JIMMARG75, vinman, john85, GameManiacGR, xara, Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 44 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 45 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 46 02-11-2010.jpg

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 47 02-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Να σαι καλα φιλε,σε ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ννα Μαρία στις 03/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, costaser, Nissos Mykonos, ΓιαννηςΤ, noulos. IONIAN STAR, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, panagiotis78, laz94, Tasos@@@, joyrider, JIMMARG75, vinman, john85, GameManiacGR, xara, Nicholas Peppas,leo85, john85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 49 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε pantelis2009 ωραια φωτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,να σαι καλα.Η επομενη φοτο για σενα και για τον gamemaniac !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2285.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. :Wink:

----------


## costaser

Το πλοίο χθες στην Ερέτρια.
Για όλους τους φίλους.
P071210_16.41_[01].jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία απο μένα για σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 51 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## costaser

_Στην Ερέτρια πρίν λίγες ημέρες._
P091210_15.04.jpg

----------


## costaser

Ας το δούμε και σε μία άλλη πόζα στην Ερέτρια πριν απο λίγο.
Για τους φίλους: Παντελή, Ionian star, Thanasis89, Fantasia.
P181210_14.43_[01].jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε costaser,η επομενη φοτο για σενα και οσους προαναφερεις !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2283.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε costaser και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 52 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## xara

Αγκυροβολημένη στην Ερέτρια

----------


## Leo

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου. Σήμερα είχε ρεπό....
DSCN7974annamaria.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία βολτούλα φίλε Leo και ωραίες φωτο σε αυτό και άλλα θέματα. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

_¶ννα - Μαρία στην Ερέτρια.
_DSC09870.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια Πολλά στις Αννούλες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα και καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 58 03-11-2010.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Η όμορφη Άννα Μαρία εν πλω για  Ωρωπό
Anna maria.JPG
Για τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους

----------


## leo85

Το Αννα Μαρία στης 7-11-2009 στο Πέραμα όταν κόντευε να κάνει το μπανάκι του.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ 7-11-2009.jpg

Σε όλους τους φίλους τον ferry :Surprised:

----------


## aric

''Κοντρίτσα'' βγαλμένη απο τα παλιά στην Ερέτρια και στα 4 μίλια το 1 ήταν δώρο από το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ IV , που άφηνε πίσω του την Αννα-Μαρια να προσπάθει φιλότιμα. Αφιερωμένη σε όσουs δεν καταλαβαίνουν να μάθουν από τα παλιά τουs λάθη και στουs καραβολάτρεs που με ''πρόσκληση-πρόκληση'' έψαχναν φωτογραφίεs από τα GPS. Τελικά τα ''ματζώβολα 100-άρια'' και πίσω μένουν και αμάξια αφήνουν έξω στην Αιδηψό και μέτα ψάχνουμε να βάλουμε κανένα έκτακτο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά χθες βράδυ από την Ερέτρια, και από σήμερα το πρωί βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## SteliosK

Τη Κυριακή 20/07/2014 σε ένα από τα πολλάα δρομολόγια της για Ωρωπό.

sk_0528.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

1η Νοεμβρίου αύριο..... και το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ έφυγε κατά τις 22.00 απόψε από την Ερέτρια και "κατεβαίνει" τον Ευβοικό με πιθανό(τερο) προορισμό βέβαια την Σαλαμίνα και την .....περιπόθητη της γραμμή.

----------


## andria salamis

Αννα Μαρια. το πρωί ο κατάπλους,στα Παλούκια.

DSC_2191.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιστροφή στη Σαλαμίνα με το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ στις 17-11-2014. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 76 17-11-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει και φυσιολογικά πρέπει να είναι σημαιοστολισμένη. Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά ταξίδια σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα.
Ας δούμε την ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ όταν στις 26-10-2013 είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση της στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 71 26-10-2013.jpg
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όσες φίλες εορτάζουν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και είναι η πρώτη φορά που δουλεύει στα μέρη της Σαλαμίνας, ας το δούμε και εν πλω στα ....ΠεραμοΣαλαμινιώτικα στενά σε τρεις χθεσινές φωτό.

IMG_0194.jpg__IMG_0209.jpg__IMG_0474.jpg

Όμορφο αμφίπλωρο σίγουρα, ωστόσο κατά την άποψη μου ισχύουν επακριβώς τα ...σχόλια που είχα γράψει και για το αδελφό του, το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ.




> Σημ. Πολύ ...γαλατίλα ρε παιδί  μου. Εντάξει, είπαμε το λευκό είναι ευκολία στα βαψίματα, αλλά λίγες  "πινελιές" χρώμα πιστεύω θα του πήγαιναν.

----------


## leo85

Κυριακή πρωί πάω Σαλαμίνα με το Αννα Μαρία 8:00 ξεκινάμε και μένω άφωνος, με ful τις μηχανές, Πέραμα Σαλαμίνα 10'. 

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 4-1-2015 01.gif ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 4-1-2015 02 .gif .

Δεν το έχω ξανά συνάντησή αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

8,5 λεπτά με το Ωκυρρόη, με 14,5 κόμβους

----------


## pantelis2009

Λεωνίδα και Απόστολε η μόνη περίπτωση πλέον για να ανοίξουν τις μηχανές είναι ......να σχολάει, ή να έχει επείγων περιστατικό. 
Όταν υπήρχαν περισσότερα μονόπορτα (1999-2003) και τα αμφίπλωρα τότε είχαν αρχίσει να κατασκευάζονται, τότε οι πλοιοκτήτες τους έλεγαν ....φούλ οι μηχανές. Τώρα που έχουν εδραιωθεί, έχουν βρει την τσίχλα......ακριβά πετρέλαια.
Ειδικά ορισμένα το έχουν παρά γ@μί.........

----------


## SteliosK

εεε σεμνά  :Razz: 
Tα ανοίγουν και καμιά φορά όταν έρχεται κανένα κομβόι.

Εδώ στον Ωρωπό στις 20/07/2014
sk_2516.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εντάξει, δεν λέω ότι χάλασε κι ο κόσμος, ούτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στο ...σύμπαν. Αλλά ρε παιδάκι μου..... εφτά ολάκερους μήνες δουλεύει το πλοίο στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Ένας δεν υπάρχει, δεν βρέθηκε από το πλήρωμα η την εταιρία του, που να σκαμπάζει δυό τρία πραγματάκια για να αλλάξει αυτό το _ERETRIA-OROPOS_ που εκπέμπει η συσκευή AIS του ως ...destination ???

Και για τυπικούς και για ουσιαστικούς λόγους. Αν δεν χρειάζεται η συσκευή, κλείστην να ......μην καις και ρεύμα !!! Από την στιγμή όμως που την έχεις σε λειτουργία, ρύθμισε την σωστά την ρημάδα.......

----------


## SteliosK

και για να μην ξεχνάμε τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους 

sk_0320.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0426.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 10/10/2015_

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται αυτές τις μέρες τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στην Σαλαμίνα, για εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0373.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 10/10/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία  έφυγε από την κοινοπραξία που ήταν και πήγε στην παλαιά κοινοπραξία. Επίσης ..... μάλλον το Αίολος του ιδίου πλοιοκτήτη θα έρθει για δρομολόγια στη Σαλαμίνα. Πληροφορίες από φίλους καπεταναίους.
Εδώ το ¶ννα Μαρία σε παλαιότερο πέρασμα του στη γραμμή.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-81-02-04-2015.jpg

----------


## christoscorfu

Το Άννα Μαρία μόλις που φεύγει απο Παλούκια

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα στις 12.25 μ.μ το ¶ννα Μαρία αναχώρησε από τη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και αυτή την ώρα είναι ανοικτά από τη Γλυφάδα με 10.6 μίλια και πηγαίνει στην Ερέτρια. Προφανώς όπως είχα συζητήσει με τον πλοιοκτήτη πηγαίνει για να ξεκινήσει τη γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός , που όπως μου είχε πει θα ξεκίναγε μετά τις 15/04. Καλή συνέχεια και καλές δουλειές σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ την ώρα που αναχωρούσε από τη Σαλαμίνα σήμερα.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-83-11-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που ήρθαν είναι ότι ......Ι.Χ και οδηγός= 8 ¤ και ατομικό εισιτήριο=2¤. Δηλαδή οι τιμές παραμένουν στα περσινά επίπεδα.
Επίσης 15/04 ημέρα Παρασκευή ξεκινάνε τα δρομολόγια  Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός. Κάθε μία ώρα στο ακριβώς από Ερέτρια και τον και μισή από Ωρωπό.
Καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από 20 λεπτά ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο. Καλή σεζόν και καλή δουλειά σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## kalypso

το Αννα Μαρία σήμερα στην Ερέτρια...για τον φίλο Παντελή!
DSC_0646.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ kalypso για την ωραία φωτο από το υπέροχο πλοίο.

----------


## GST

> το Αννα Μαρία σήμερα στην Ερέτρια...για τον φίλο Παντελή!
> DSC_0646.jpg


πήγα και εγώ σήμερα στην Ερέτρια και γύρισα με το πλοίο το πρωί. Δέκα αυτοκίνητα σε κάθε διαδρομή. 
Η προσφορά είναι καλή 8 € αυτοκίνητο και οδηγός. Δεν είναι μεγάλη επιβάρυνση σε σχέση με τα καύσιμα που χρειάζεσαι. 
Η διαδρομή ακριβώς 25 λεπτά.

----------


## basi

H γραμμή δεν στέκεται με ένα πλοίο . Θα μπεί αργότερα και δεύτερο , αλλά τελικά η πολλή δουλειά θα είναι κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ . Δεν βγαίνει όμως με 8 Κυριακές τον χρόνο . 

Ακόμα η κατάσταση στον Ωρωπό για την πρόσβαση στο πλοίο είναι απαράδεκτη . Μπορείς να χάσεις το πλοίο , από τα διπλοπαρκαρισμένα , από τα γκαρσόνια που περνάνε και κόβουν την κυκλοφορία , από τους οδηγούς που σταματάνε να μιλήσουν στην μέση του δρόμου . 

Πρέπει να βρεθεί άλλη πρόσβαση , όχι από την παραλία . Αλλιώς θα πρέπει ο οδηγός να βάλει τουλάχιστον 15 λεπτά αέρα για την αναχώρηση με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται 1 ώρα άπό την Αθήνα και 25 λεπτά διαδρομή και 5 λεπτά μέχρι την έξοδο από την Ερέτρια , θέλεις 1.30 συνολικά , την στιγμή που μέσω Χαλκίδος , στην 1.30 , έχεις φτάσει στο Αλιβέρι χαλαρά . Ενώ με τα πολλά ντίζελ που κυκλοφορούν , το κόστος καυσίμου είναι πολύ μικρό και τα διόδια του Καπανδριτίου έτσι και αλλιώς τα πληρώνεις .

Χρειάζεται άλλη λογική όλη η σύνδεση της Κεντρικής και Νότιας Εύβοιας .

----------


## SteliosK

Γεμάτο σήμερα το βαποράκι ειδικά στα απογευματινά δρομολόγια.
Σημερα θα εκτελέσει ακόμη ένα δρομολόγιο απο Ερέτρια 21:00 και από Ωρωπό 21:30

Πριν λίγο στην Ερέτρια!

IMG_20160515_200746.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε Αυγουστιάτικο δρομολόγιο από την Ερέτρια προς τον Ωρωπό. 

IMG_0076.jpg
_11/08/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με το τέλος του Οκτωβρίου το πλοίο ολοκλήρωσε τα δρομολόγια του και παραμένει σε ακινησία στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι γίνεται άραγε το πλοίο ??? Συμπληρώνει δύο μήνες ακινησίας στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας. Πως άραγε και δεν κατέβηκε στην Σαλαμίνα, εκεί θα ξεχειμωνιάσει ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι μπορεί να έρθει Σαλαμίνα και πριν μπει το Νέο έτος. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## nautis

Σημέρα το απογευμα θα το δείτε στην Σαλαμινα

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα ειναι ανοικτα απο το Καβουρι και ανεβαινει με 10.3 προς ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ. Καλο υπολοιπο

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-83-11-04-2016.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Άννα Μαρία καθώς καθρεπτίζεται στα ήσυχα νερά του διαύλου, κάτω απ' τον θυμωμένο ουρανό της Σαλαμίνας.

DSCN0045.jpg DSCN0046.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, βραδινές ώρες χθες, για περιστατικό λιποθυμίας μίας 81χρονης επιβάτιδος στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο ''ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ'' Ν.Π. 11745, το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από το λιμένα Παλουκίων ν. Σαλαμίνας με προορισμό το λιμένα Περάματος.
Με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου η ανωτέρω 81χρονη διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ, χωρίς τις αισθήσεις της, στο ''ΑΤΤΙΚΟΝ'' Πανεπιστημιακό Γενικό Νοσοκομείο, όπου διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατός της.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο ¶ννα Μαρία αύριο θα βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Εμείς στο Nautilia.gr δημιουργούμε τις ειδήσεις.....δεν τις περιμένουμε. :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το υπέροχο ¶ννα Μαρία αύριο θα βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Εμείς στο Nautilia.gr δημιουργούμε τις ειδήσεις.....δεν τις περιμένουμε.


Όπως προείπα σήμερα το πρωί έχει κάτσει στα βάζα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-88-21-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και την φωτό. Λογικά οι εργασίες συντήρησης και ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου την συγκεκριμμένη περίοδο, έχουν σχέση με το αίτημα της εταιρείας του στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ για δρομολόγηση του από 1/11ου στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η απάντηση ήρθε. 
Αν στο ΣΑΣ η απάντηση είναι θετική .....θα πάει από 01/11 στην Ερέτρια όπως προανέφερε ο φίλος Γιώργος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ μπορεί να έλειπα Αθήνα ......αλλά οι φωτο με το υπέροχο ¶ννα Μαρία βγαλμένο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη ...μου ήρθαν. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-89-26-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μόλις ήρθε λέει ....ότι την Δευτέρα θα είναι και πάλι στο υγρό στοιχείο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από χθες το βράδυ βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας. Να δούμε αν θα ξεκινήσει άμεσα (από αύριο) δρομολόγια στην γραμμή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο από χθες το βράδυ βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας. Να δούμε αν θα ξεκινήσει άμεσα (από αύριο) δρομολόγια στην γραμμή.


Σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο ¶ννα Μαρία όταν έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-91-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά την αντικατάσταση του (σε ενάμισι μήνα περίπου) από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΑ που καθελκύστηκε σήμερα στο Πέραμα, δεν θα κατέβει καθόλου στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Θα εκτελέσει την ακινησία του, και μετά από αυτήν θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο μετά την αντικατάσταση του (σε ενάμισι μήνα περίπου) από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΑ που καθελκύστηκε σήμερα στο Πέραμα, δεν θα κατέβει καθόλου στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Θα εκτελέσει την ακινησία του, και μετά από αυτήν θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.


Και από ότι φαίνεται "εγκαθίσταται" μόνιμα στην γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός, αφού και μετά το φετινό καλοκαίρι το βρίσκουμε στην ίδια γραμμή και για όλο σχεδόν το 2019, στις Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης Περιόδου 01/11/2018 - 31/10/2019.

----------


## kasi

σημερινή , απογευματινή λήψη...

https://youtu.be/0Uls49Z1q0U

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο μετά την αντικατάσταση του (σε ενάμισι μήνα περίπου) από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΑ που καθελκύστηκε σήμερα στο Πέραμα, δεν θα κατέβει καθόλου στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας. Θα εκτελέσει την ακινησία του, και μετά από αυτήν θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας.


Τελευταία δρομολόγια (πριν την ακινησία του) σήμερα για το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας. Από αύριο αντικαθίσταται από το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ_ και επιστρέφει ξανά στη δράση στις 26 Μαρτίου.

----------


## Blitz-X

Ξεκούραση στην Ερέτρια...

AnnaMaria02.jpg

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελευταία δρομολόγια (πριν την ακινησία του) σήμερα για το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ στη γραμμή της Ερέτριας. Από αύριο αντικαθίσταται από το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ_ και επιστρέφει ξανά στη δράση στις 26 Μαρτίου.


Σήμερα επέστρεψε σε δρομολόγια το αμφίπλωρο στην γραμμή της Ερέτριας, μία ημέρα δηλαδή πριν την προγραμματισμένη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία φωτογραφημένο εχθές στην Ερέτρια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-92-30-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα δρομολόγια του ¶ννα Μαρία στη γραμμή Ωρωπό - Ερέτρια. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. 

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-93-04-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑΣ  FANS
Πρώτο φιλικό για την ομάδα μας με την ομάδα κ20 της ΑΕΚ. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ την Ναυτιλιακή εταιρία ¶ρης Γκαβανόζης για την συνεχόμενη προσφορά του στην ομάδα της πόλης μας!

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-94-30-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα - Μαρία σήμερα που γιορτάζει το πρωί ήταν φωταγωγημένο και σημαιοστολισμένο στη γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπό. Η Παναγία μαζί τους σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-95-15-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε τρίμηνη ακινησία το πλοίο από την νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδο (αρχές Νοεμβρίου), την οποία θα εκτελέσει στην Ερέτρια, και κατόπιν αυτής θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας για όλο το 2019.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι μόλις καθελκυστεί (το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ) αφού έχει κάνει την ακινησία του θα πάει απ' ευθείας Ερέτρια και θα  έρθει Σαλαμίνα το ¶ννα Μαρία.


Αλλάξανε τα πλάνα για το _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ ??? Μόλις πριν μία εβδομάδα είχα ακούσει άλλα (από εγκυροτάτη πηγή).




> Σε τρίμηνη ακινησία το πλοίο από την νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδο (αρχές Νοεμβρίου), την οποία θα εκτελέσει στην Ερέτρια, και κατόπιν αυτής θα επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας για όλο το 2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από τις χιονισμένες φωτογραφίες στη Θάσο, πάμε να δούμε σε σημερινές φωτογραφίες το Αίολος ΙΙ και το ¶ννα Μαρία στη χιονισμένη Ερέτρια. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-96-08-01-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶ννα Μαρία έφυγε από την Ερέτρια και έρχεται στη Σαλαμίνα. Να δω που θα χωρέσουν όλα!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *¶ννα Μαρία* φωτογραφημένο από το Καματερό σε ένα προχθεσινό του δρομολόγιο, στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-100-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *¶ννα Μαρία* ολοκληρώνει αυτές τις μέρες τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και *την Δευτέρα 14/10 θα βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη*. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι μόλις τελειώσει με την συντήρηση του θα φύγει για Ερέτρια για την ακινησία του. Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-99-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το αμφίπλωρο *¶ννα Μαρία* όπως είχα γράψει εδώ και 3 μέρες, ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* για την συντήρηση του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και δίπλα του φαίνεται το Κανάρης του Ρίου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-102-14-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *όμορφο* *¶ννα Μαρία της οικογένειας Γκαβανόζη* συνεχίζει να είναι έξω στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* για την συντήρηση του και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα* καθελκυστεί την Τετάρτη*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-107-21-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο ¶ννα Μαρία της οικογένειας Γκαβανόζη φωτογραφημένο την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Είναι το μόνο πλοίο που εξυπηρετεί την γραμμή Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 112 01-12-2019 copy.jpg ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ 113 01-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------

